# the Murray Darling thread



## Baturb (Feb 11, 2013)

show us all your MD's
heres some pics of bundy, my 10 month old


----------



## Barbarossa (Feb 12, 2013)

Hoping to buy one this weekend at the expo in Melbourne


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a soft spot for the good old Murray Darling Python. I have seen a number up from around the QLD/SA border and they were nice looking animals, and I really like the silver SA ones, which are what I keep. I will always have a pair in my collection. 
I am also looking at breeding more banded MD's rather than donuts. Heres some picks of some of mine, all SA bloodlines from around the Loxton area.


----------



## JrFear (Feb 12, 2013)

MDs are my favourite python! I guess because it was my first!


----------



## Baturb (Feb 12, 2013)

Great looking MD's, keep the pics up


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the MD's, though I am biased, this is Monster- my introduction into the world of snakes ( got him in September last year) 






He's around 5 ft 4, and a real gentleman.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 13, 2013)

The female that we just had a clutch to had just shed tonight so I took a couple of pics. I have some really nice animals from Jungles to Hypos to Caramels to RP Prossies to Albinos etc, and the high sliver SA Murray Darlings are up there with the best looking carpets without doubt.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 14, 2013)

Some photo's of one of mine (Athena) at various stages of her life:





Feeding on a Hopper, Sub-Adult, and Medium Adult Rat, plus just a normal photo.

She's around 13 months old, about 4 foot, and at least 600 grams.
She took one Medium Adult Rat on 5/2/12 and another on 9/2/12 (only because my Jungle didn't end up wanting it and I didn't want to waste a $10 Rat.)


----------



## Crazycow232 (Feb 17, 2013)

What size enclosure would you need for a adult murray darling?


----------



## Snapped (Feb 17, 2013)

They prefer a bit of height, so around 4 ft or taller, ..I've got mine in a 5x2x18" (long) enclosure, but I'm going to convert the cupboard it's on to make it a nice tall enclosure, so it will be about 4 and a half feet tall and 5 ft width by 18" deep.


----------



## adelherper (Feb 17, 2013)

Can u load piks from iphone i got couple nice md but dont have computer to upload


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 17, 2013)

AmazingMorelia said:


> The female that we just had a clutch to had just shed tonight so I took a couple of pics. I have some really nice animals from Jungles to Hypos to Caramels to RP Prossies to Albinos etc, and the high sliver SA Murray Darlings are up there with the best looking carpets without doubt.


Wow absolute stunner, that's the sort of MD I am looking for at the moment.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Feb 20, 2013)

Would 140l ,65w, 90h be ok for a adult murray? just curious.


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

This is Malakai, my 9ish month old MD. He's absolutely gorgeous and I love him to bits!

At the moment he's in a click clack, but when he's put on some size he'll be moving into a bigger enclosure, which I will add pics of later.
Cheers guys, and amazing MD's everyone. One of the best snakes.


----------



## Baturb (Feb 20, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> View attachment 282709
> View attachment 282710
> This is Malakai, my 9ish month old MD. He's absolutely gorgeous and I love him to bits!
> 
> ...



Beautiful MD, he looks big in those pics, what's he eating now?


----------



## NATHAN93 (Feb 20, 2013)

Two of Mine... quiet different.


----------



## Reptilia (Feb 20, 2013)

my male murray...


----------



## adelherper (Feb 20, 2013)

Any body looking to buy adult breeding pair?


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 20, 2013)

I like your male Reptilia. How old and big is he?
Cheers.


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

Baturb said:


> Beautiful MD, he looks big in those pics, what's he eating now?



He'd be about 80cm now. Remember my arm belongs to a small 14yr old girl haha so maybe he looks big.
He's eating weaner mice but i will soon move him onto rats. Only got one mouse left in the freezer


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh and thanks baturb! I love him!


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> He'd be about 80cm now. Remember my arm belongs to a small 14yr old girl haha so maybe he looks big.
> He's eating weaner mice but i will soon move him onto rats. Only got one mouse left in the freezer



Niice MD BP.
And hey at least your male is eating . Mine is a right picky bugger, yet his sister is a pig.


----------



## zoe87 (Feb 20, 2013)

this is Hisskers I got him last week he is 1 year old. pretty sure he's the best pet I have ever owned. he is so cool, his head pattern is in the shape of a penguin I love it. not sure why the pics are all upside down and all.


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 20, 2013)

The fourth pick above is my favourite......


----------



## Baturb (Feb 21, 2013)

adelherper said:


> Any body looking to buy adult breeding pair?



all beautiful MD's, I would love a breeding pair, but I think my wife would kick me out if I bought any more snakes at the moment, maybe in a couple of years I will get a breeding pair of something and have a shot at breeding


----------



## littlemay (Feb 21, 2013)

zoe87 said:


> this is Hisskers I got him last week he is 1 year old. pretty sure he's the best pet I have ever owned. he is so cool, his head pattern is in the shape of a penguin I love it. not sure why the pics are all upside down and all.



I just think that Hisskers is possibly one of the best snake names i've ever heard.


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 21, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> Niice MD BP.
> And hey at least your male is eating . Mine is a right picky bugger, yet his sister is a pig.



Cheers Tobe.
Sorry about your male. :? Oh well. Hope that changes soon and he turns out somewhat like his sister! I'm glad he's eating as I didn't want a first snake that was a problem feeder. Basics for me haha


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 21, 2013)

He shed tonight which kind of surprised me as I didn't notice any signs that he was coming up to one.
I'll try give him a feed in a day or two and see what happens.
It was about 1m in length so I'd say he's around 75-80cm long, still pretty thin though.
But he has taken down Hopper Rats before... The last two times he decided to eat actually, just wish he was a more regular feeder.

Edit - Forgot to add: His shed was 100% successful, which is always nice.


----------



## zoe87 (Feb 22, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I just think that Hisskers is possibly one of the best snake names i've ever heard.


Thanks. It just came to me one day. Everyone I know thought it was a silly name to go with a silly pet. I explain it to people like this, cats have whiskers, his name's Hisskers. I wanted to ask as some of you were talking about shedding. Will I know it's about to happen, like is the milkyness really noticeable or very subtle.


----------



## animal805 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is our little MD, MD is his name, he is a little cutie


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 22, 2013)

I love MD's, have for quite a while now, not many people sell them very often though, which is a shame.
Love all of your Murray's everyone, they really are such a great looking carpet.


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 22, 2013)

A couple of pics of my md


----------



## Bec (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 282887
This is an old picture (about a year ago) of Daisy. I will up load more of her later when i can find them on the computer. She has grown heaps since then and is now eating large rats. She is 2 years old now.


----------



## Baturb (Feb 22, 2013)

Simply all beautiful MD's


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 22, 2013)

Thought I might add a few more pics. He's not been outside in the evening before and i'll admit i was a worried mother but he was fine. Just thought it might provide some half decent shots.








This is the enclosure he (unknown sex but whatever) will eventually go into. Just needs a coat of sealant of some sort and finishing siliconing the joints. Oh and lots of decoration! He just needs to pack on a bit more size and he'll be right to go in. It measures (lxwxh) 1100x600x1200mm. 
Thought I'd also chuck a pic of a huge branch my uncle picked up off a neighbour who was going to burn it. Would be over 2m long! 


As you may or may not be able to see it needs a good clean (and cutting down to size.) 
Any ideas on how to free it of bugs as I know there are things in there. visible spider webs etc. Bath tub? Other ideas?


And a pretty sick looking branch (patterns must've been made by insects, looks quite pretty IMO) which will be sealed and screwed horizontally in the enclosure.
Oh and any ideas on the best sealer for the enclosure?

Cheers guys


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 22, 2013)

and I thaught I had my mind set on a Julatten Jungle Python..... the more I watch this thread the more I want one.
I'm going to be making some tough decitions at the expo methinks...


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 23, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Any ideas on how to free it of bugs as I know there are things in there. visible spider webs etc. Bath tub? Other ideas?



I soak anything I'm unsure of in boiling water for about 30 mins - 1 hour, then let it sit out in the sun for a few hours (or until it is completely dry).
Other people may have better suggestions though.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Feb 23, 2013)

would 140cm long , 50cm deep, 90 cm high be big enough for a adult murray?


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 23, 2013)

Would be better if the enclosure was 140cm high rather than long.


----------



## Reptilia (Feb 23, 2013)

tobe he is 1.5-1.6 metres.


----------



## saintanger (Feb 23, 2013)

here is my MD girl.





she is 2m long


----------



## Shotta (Feb 24, 2013)

here is my 2 year old female ill get some more new ones up


----------



## Baturb (Feb 24, 2013)

Funny story, last night when I tried to feed Bundy, he took his regular sized fuzzy rat, but tonight he got stuck at the front legs, so he coiled around and squeezed, and you guessed it, the rat popped and Bundy the towel I feed him on got covered in innards, he then decided the towel was not good to feed on and rolled around on the table spreading the mess every where, after a bit he let go so I picked up the rat and cleaned Bundy with a warm face washer and cleaned the table, I ditched the rat and got out a slightly smaller fuzzy rat and tried again, this time he struck hard and coiled and I thought great, only this time he rolled to the edge of the table and fell off, I was watching and caught him of course, and with my intervention he let go of the rat and just went about slithering on the table, I offered up the rat again but he seemed not interested, so I put him back in his enclosure with the rat on a plastic take away Lid and turned out the lights and left him for 1/2 an hour, went back and the rat was gone and Bundy had a big bulge, so he did end up eating and he seemed happy and was still exploring when I got up and checked him this morning


----------



## troycoop (Feb 24, 2013)

One of my little girls


----------



## JrFear (Feb 24, 2013)

troycoop said:


> One of my little girls



very unusual MD is it pure?


----------



## marcia75 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yea wondering the same thing... very beautiful snake though xD


----------



## troycoop (Feb 24, 2013)

JrFear said:


> very unusual MD is it pure?



yes 100% pure md pic of mum with eggs try to find one of dad before i sold them


----------



## JrFear (Feb 24, 2013)

saintanger said:


> here is my MD girl.
> 
> View attachment 283049
> View attachment 283050
> ...



She looks like a coastal to me but I'm probably wrong!


----------



## JrFear (Feb 24, 2013)

troycoop said:


> yes 100% pure md pic of mum with eggs try to find one of dad before i sold them



Wow we're all of them like that when they hatched?


----------



## troycoop (Feb 24, 2013)

JrFear said:


> Wow we're all of them like that when they hatched?



no i got 8 out of 24 here is a crap pic i just found of them hatching


----------



## JrFear (Feb 24, 2013)

Will you be breeding them?


----------



## troycoop (Feb 24, 2013)

JrFear said:


> Will you be breeding them?



i hope so i have 3 girls and 1 boy so if all go's well with in the next season or two


----------



## saintanger (Feb 24, 2013)

JrFear said:


> She looks like a coastal to me but I'm probably wrong!



no she is a murray darling, well thats what i was told wen i got her and she does not look like any of my coastals.


----------



## saintanger (Feb 24, 2013)

better pic of her


----------



## JrFear (Feb 24, 2013)

saintanger said:


> no she is a murray darling, well thats what i was told wen i got her and she does not look like any of my coastals.



Very unusual! Looks really white around the chin! Sorry im just really into different MDs at the moment and haven't seen one like that before!


----------



## saintanger (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah alot of pics of mds on her have white around the chin.


----------



## JrFear (Feb 24, 2013)

This is true its just very different to any thing I've seen before!


----------



## No-two (Feb 24, 2013)

I doubt that's an MD.


----------



## mattG (Feb 24, 2013)

these 2 are much nicer in the flesh but this is the only half decent pic I could find of my pr.


----------



## JrFear (Feb 25, 2013)

No-two said:


> I doubt that's an MD.



What one are you relating too No-two?


----------



## Shotta (Feb 25, 2013)

im guessing saintangers ^^


----------



## turtle (Feb 26, 2013)

troycoop said:


> yes 100% pure md pic of mum with eggs try to find one of dad before i sold them
> 
> View attachment 283126



Definately not a MD. Maybe the person that sold her to you really didn't know much about MD's.
Cheers, Dan


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Feb 26, 2013)

I only just bought my first Murry Darling on Saturday.
Adult female around 6ft.

She's such a darl.


----------



## troycoop (Feb 26, 2013)

turtle said:


> Definately not a MD. Maybe the person that sold her to you really didn't know much about MD's.
> Cheers, Dan


Lol definitely is a MD maybe you don't know as much as you think about MD's


----------



## NATHAN93 (Feb 28, 2013)

We NEED to get these patterns happening! striped, bands, RP. high silvers. So much hidden potential I think.


----------



## Baturb (Apr 17, 2013)

After feeding my MD on the weekend and using his last fuzzie rat, I thought I would upsize his food from next feed on, I went to the same shop I have been getting food from since I have had him and they were out of weaner rats, ok he doesn't need a feed until the weekend no stress, called around, found a reptile shop that had some, had someone pick them up for me and they were bigger than hopper rats, huh, called another shop today, yes we have plenty, got there and the same thing, they were huge, ok so I had to pass the usual shop to get home so I thought I would stop in to see if they had any rats arrive, well they had some, but not weaner rats, so I am looking trough the freezer and I find a bag of nice sized rats labelled fuzzies, I held that up to another bag labeled fuzzies and the were somewhat bigger, they are between a fuzzie and a hopper so I snapped them up, it appears as though there is a wide interpretation of feed size and what they are labeled as, I'll get some pics of Bundy eating on the weekend of the next size food


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 17, 2013)

Food is usually labelled based on what $$ can be made from them in my limited experience with pet shops (and not necessarily the pet shops fault...as they are often labelled by the supplier who supplies them). 

I have recently changed to picking food by weight and not labelling. If I know I need a 100g rat, I buy a 100g rat - the label becomes irrelevant. The problem is the rats are getting smaller and the labelling getting bigger...resulting in paying more for a smaller rat. I recently bought a 'medium' labelled rat that was barely heavy enough to qualify as as small rat in my opinion......but it was priced as a medium!!

Hopefully my days of needing to buy at pet shops is nearing an end.


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thought I would upload a pic of my little guy (the fussy eater out of the two).







Finally got him eating consistently after having many episodes of being hit and miss with Mice/Rats, or just not having a bar of them for months on end...
He took his first week-old Quail (around 35g) tonight. Tried five days ago, but he attempted eating it backwards and gave up half way through.
Couple of feeds before that he was taking two day old Quail at a time. Offered three, must have been too much though. Never took the lucky third.

He is around 150g now and 80cm. His sister is 1.15kg and 5ft. Massive difference. Both are 15 months old.

PS: I normally upload files from my phone/pc and it auto resizes them when uploading to here.
But tonight it wouldn't do it so I had to host the pic on and image hosting site and link from it.
Anyone else have troubles similar to this lately?


----------



## Astrosteve (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a few photos of my girl Cleopatra


----------



## Wama.CP (Apr 18, 2013)

Astrosteve said:


> Here's a few photos of my girl Cleopatra
> 
> 
> View attachment 288654
> ...


She is Stunning


----------



## Baturb (Apr 18, 2013)

Astrosteve said:


> Here's a few photos of my girl Cleopatra
> 
> 
> View attachment 288654
> ...



she is beautiful, how old is she and how big?


----------



## Baturb (Apr 19, 2013)

I fed Bundy tonight and I think I may have underestimated how big he is getting, he had no trouble eating the large fuzzies, may have to go bigger


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 20, 2013)

Some pics of my MD I got recently (from a site member). She has a lovely temperament and is a much loved member of the family. These were taken one afternoon when I took her outside for some play time.


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 20, 2013)

Not the best since it's from my phone as usual but here ya go.






The girl (good feeder) out of the two. Shed on the 18th.


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 21, 2013)

Further to my post yesterday, I took some pics of my MD's playtime (and poo-time!) this morning on the front lawn. I also downloaded the pics of her feeding last week. Enjoy!


----------



## Jimie (Sep 9, 2013)

this my 2 yrold female the light colour one and my 4yr old male hes extremely dark


----------



## Wama.CP (Sep 9, 2013)

Jimie said:


> this my 2 yrold female the light colour one and my 4yr old male hes extremely dark


Your female is a stunner. Never seen a male as dark as that before.....nice


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 9, 2013)

Both of your snakes are beautiful Jimie. I feel jealous...


----------



## Jimie (Sep 10, 2013)

cheers there extremely loved both of them are realy placid 
you cant see on pics but the male has a orange/brown stripe that runs along his side looks realy cool and
the female as juvie actualy looked like a jungle before she started to get her colours coming through

- - - Updated - - -

as he gets older he gets even blacker


----------



## mattG (Sep 10, 2013)

Little 7 month old Victorian locality MD.


----------



## leighkirra (Sep 10, 2013)

*Advice*

I adopted a Murray Darling from the RSPCA. They aren't sure of his background or where exactly he came from. He is two metres in length. I was wondering if anybody would know how to age him? 
View attachment 296616


----------



## Jimie (Nov 7, 2013)

some updated pics of cleo nearly 2 now


----------



## Wama.CP (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice lookin wee girl you have there Jimie


----------



## Jimie (Nov 8, 2013)

thank you she's an absolute darling had her from hatchie one of the nicest personalities of any python I've had the pleasure to handle


----------



## sam78s (Feb 20, 2014)

I have to bump this thread since I have a new hatchy MD, and want to hear meow about them. So far it's nameless, but a total sweetie. So different from the snappy Spotted hatchy we have.


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 23, 2014)

This is my boy Prince, he's my favourite. His colours may not be eye catching but his temperament is second to none. I've had him since he was 7 months old, he'll be 5 in a couple of months.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 25, 2014)

Not strictly an MD.. but i never get to show off my boy in these sorts of threads so here it goes anyway


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 25, 2014)

I got Prince out in the sun the other day. He's dull and his eyes were a bit cloudy but he doesn't get cranky which is a testament to his calm nature.


----------



## insitu (Mar 6, 2014)

NATHAN93 said:


> We NEED to get these patterns happening! striped, bands, RP. high silvers. So much hidden potential I think.



what about high reds?

View attachment 306821


----------



## likatiger (Aug 1, 2014)

*New*

Hi people, I am new to the forum and to snakes. I have had a male central beardie for 5 years now and will be getting my first snake tomorrow. After talking to a mate that is a breeder I have decided on a Murray Darling as my first. Will upload some pics when I get it.


----------



## whiteshadow (Aug 28, 2014)

Looking into MD ' S what do you look for to know it's a good one? (By this I am unsure of what are good colours or Markings I should look for.)

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 28, 2014)

My lil 6 month old







Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sam123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I thought I would bring back this thread with my little noodle, ashlee.
Add pictures of your md's  I love this species and reckon they deserve way more attention then they get


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 17, 2016)

A very underrated python and one of my favourites. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 17, 2016)

Three that we have owned over the years.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Sep 18, 2016)

I know that I'm biased but I think that she's the sweetest thing in the world.

- - - Updated - - -

Such a great breed, thanks for sharing everyone!



- - - Updated - - -



likatiger said:


> Hi people, I am new to the forum and to snakes. I have had a male central beardie for 5 years now and will be getting my first snake tomorrow. After talking to a mate that is a breeder I have decided on a Murray Darling as my first. Will upload some pics when I get it.



Great idea! They are such fantastic snakes. Do post some photos, they're so cute when they're little and so majestic when they're fully grown.



whiteshadow said:


> Looking into MD ' S what do you look for to know it's a good one? (By this I am unsure of what are good colours or Markings I should look for.)



I'm not an expert, but in my experience the best way to judge is by their temperament. If they are happy to be picked up and handled straight away then you've got a keeper. I've heard anecdotal accounts of more defined markings being harder to handle but am yet to see any evidence of this myself. The best advice that I can give is to go and get one!


----------



## Buggster (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok. That's it. I'm 100% in love with MD's xD
Their eyes are truly spectacular- looks like someone filled them up with glitter.

hmm... must consider getting one...


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 20, 2016)

My first Murray darling I got her from Kellyville pets but she was apparently bred by Peter Birch 
Her name is Cookie and she will be 2 soon and I can't get over her amazing colours 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Jan 9, 2017)

@kittycat17 you have an MD as well?! You must have the most interesting home!

P.s. Cookie is gorgeous


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 9, 2017)

ThomasHobbes said:


> @kittycat17 you have an MD as well?! You must have the most interesting home!
> 
> P.s. Cookie is gorgeous



Hahaa yeah, I've got 44 coastals at the moment (if you include hatchies) 
And the 1 MD 
Hopefully getting a male in a few months though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHobbes (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds like heaven to me. Though I could imagine that your family might disagree!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 9, 2017)

ThomasHobbes said:


> Sounds like heaven to me. Though I could imagine that your family might disagree!



My mums boyfriend isn't to keen... yet hahaaa but everyone else is ok as long as I do the cleaning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Jan 13, 2017)

Seeing that Murrays are my favourite, here are some pics of cute babies hatched yesterday, and mum. These are Pilliga NSW Murrays, they have more patterning & redish colour than the Victorian Murrays...and still have that calm nature...


----------



## Astrosteve (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's a few more recent pics of my girl Cleo


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey all my Dajarra locale girl Hana has just shed so a few pics. I like what someone said earlier about a high red MD my girl has a fair amount of rusty red, go's most of the way up her body and then is less pronounced around her head/neck.













some more recent


ones.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 5, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> View attachment 319901
> View attachment 319902
> View attachment 319903
> some more recentView attachment 319901
> ...



I bought my girl as just an MD but wondering if she is a similar locale she has a lot of red speckling on her, really should get around to contacting the original breeder hahaa 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 5, 2017)

Gorgeous.. thought about getting her a bf?


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 5, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Gorgeous.. thought about getting her a bf?



Hells yeah, getting a male next month hopefully but his parents don't have the red like she does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

On that note, does anyone know how many different localities murrays there are? And what are the traits if any that define them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegerighty (Feb 9, 2017)

Never seen anything like that here in states colors are insane very nice

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 9, 2017)

From what I've heard and read, MDs are very rare in the states.


----------



## mikegerighty (Feb 10, 2017)

I stand corrected I have seen a few they call they inland carpets and the price is 2000,00 a pair they don't look nearly as nice 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 10, 2017)

On average, an MD goes for about $100 here.


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 3, 2017)

Updated photos of my MD cookie! Such a shame I don’t have background on her locality as she is amazing 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryan_7231 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey guys, got my first python last weekend, he's a Murray Darling, around 8 months old I believe.
I think he's stunning, and he took a weaner mouse without hesitation Thursday night.


----------

